# Aren't I supposed to wear a seatbelt?



## Lancecham (Aug 19, 2012)

Took this pic the other day. If the baby could speak, he would be saying, "Hey, dad, slow down, you didn't buckle me in..."


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 19, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Laurie (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol, nice!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous picture!!!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 19, 2012)

soooo cute!!!


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 19, 2012)

Lancecham said:


> Took this pic the other day. If the baby could speak, he would be saying, "Hey, dad, slow down, you didn't buckle me in..."



Fantastic photo! What type of tortoise are they?daddy looks huge!


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> Lancecham said:
> 
> 
> > Took this pic the other day. If the baby could speak, he would be saying, "Hey, dad, slow down, you didn't buckle me in..."
> ...



They are sucatas. Great pic


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 19, 2012)

Cute pic!


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 19, 2012)

wellington said:


> They are sucatas. Great pic



Cheers Wellington!


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome picture! Look at the size difference!!


----------



## Lancecham (Aug 19, 2012)

blafiriravt said:


> Awesome picture! Look at the size difference!!



Definitely a size difference. Dad is 115 pounds and growing fast.


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2012)

Man I love sulcatas. That is an awesome pic!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic pic


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 19, 2012)

Thats adorable! I love how small sulcatas start out and how big they end up!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 19, 2012)

That is such a great picture! I love the size difference between baby and dad. So cute!


----------



## Mjdeisher (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!! How old is the dad?


----------



## Lancecham (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks!!
Dad is 14 years old.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 19, 2012)

Great photo!


----------



## TheMindBuddah (Aug 20, 2012)

Carnt wait till my little one is as big as "Dad" in the picture! lol! Such a great picture!!!


----------



## Josh (Aug 21, 2012)

Great photo. I'd love to see that in the calendar this year!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

Great pic : )


----------

